# DAZ BALL JOURNAL ALLWAY TO 2008 BRITISH



## daz ball

Hi everyone it all starts again getting ready for the brits about 13 weeks to go and am so looking forward to going back on stage.

i have had to change my mindset from the elite show and now fully focused on winning this again and this time taking overall.

before i start my prep i would like to thank everybody for posting and visting the other journal i will be update most days, aswell i would like to thank myu family for all the support i get everyday off them,

my wife to be next may becky lewis she has put up nwith all the training and shows and brining up are family well this was todays training.

am. started with 30 mins on the bike for cardio then had same breakfast put my carbs up about 40 g a day and took cardio down from 40 mins to 30 mins. After had super pump 250 then got ready for legs

FRONT SQUARTS

40KGS 15REPS, 60KGS 12REPS, 90KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS

HACK SQUARTS

80KGS 15REPS, 140KGS 12REPS, 200KGS 12REPS

LUNGES

3 LAPS OF GYM 10 KGS IN EACH HAND

LEG EX

30KGS 20REPS, 40KGS 20REPS, 60KGS 15REPS THEN 1 DROP SET

60KGS,40KGS,30KGS, ALLTOGETHER 37REPS

THEN POSTWORK OUT DRINK AND ONTO HOME FOR A REST:cursing:

PM. TRICEPS TONIGHT JUST HAD PREWORKOUT MEAL THATS THE BEST MEAL OF THE DAY EGGS AND PROTEIN WITH OATS YUM YUM

THEN SUPER PUMP 250.

CLOSE BENCH

40KGS 20REPS, 80KGS 15REPS 100KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 10REPS

INCLINE SKULL CRUSHER

45KGS 15REPS, 60KGS 15REPS, 85KGS 10REPS

PUSHDOWN

40KGS 20REPS, 50KGS 15REPS, 65KGS 12REPS, 80KGS 10REPS

POSTWORKOUT THEN 20MINS FOR LADS IN MY GYM THAT HAVE ANY ?????? AFTER BACK HOME TO EAT AND WATCH DVD WITH THE KIDS :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## amjad.khan

All the best for the british mate, definately keeping a eye on this journal. should be a interesting final this year lot of strong contenders out there this year. good luck :thumb: apart from yourself who do you think also a strong contender for the procard this year??


----------



## daz ball

amjad.khan said:


> All the best for the british mate, definately keeping a eye on this journal. should be a interesting final this year lot of strong contenders out there this year. good luck :thumb: apart from yourself who do you think also a strong contender for the procard this year??


I think the heavyweights will be the same as last year the top 5 thats is like i say who gets it right on the day and the overall james is my fancy to meet me hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Rebus

daz ball said:


> Hi everyone it all starts again getting ready for the brits about 13 weeks to go and am so looking forward to going back on stage.
> 
> i have had to change my mindset from the elite show and now fully focused on winning this again and this time taking overall.
> 
> before i start my prep i would like to thank everybody for posting and visting the other journal i will be update most days, aswell i would like to thank myu family for all the support i get everyday off them,
> 
> my wife to be next may becky lewis she has put up nwith all the training and shows and brining up are family well this was todays training.
> 
> am. started with 30 mins on the bike for cardio then had same breakfast put my carbs up about 40 g a day and took cardio down from 40 mins to 30 mins. After had super pump 250 then got ready for legs
> 
> FRONT SQUARTS
> 
> 40KGS 15REPS, 60KGS 12REPS, 90KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS
> 
> HACK SQUARTS
> 
> 80KGS 15REPS, 140KGS 12REPS, 200KGS 12REPS
> 
> LUNGES
> 
> 3 LAPS OF GYM 10 KGS IN EACH HAND
> 
> LEG EX
> 
> 30KGS 20REPS, 40KGS 20REPS, 60KGS 15REPS THEN 1 DROP SET
> 
> 60KGS,40KGS,30KGS, ALLTOGETHER 37REPS
> 
> THEN POSTWORK OUT DRINK AND ONTO HOME FOR A REST:cursing:
> 
> PM. TRICEPS TONIGHT JUST HAD PREWORKOUT MEAL THATS THE BEST MEAL OF THE DAY EGGS AND PROTEIN WITH OATS YUM YUM
> 
> THEN SUPER PUMP 250.
> 
> CLOSE BENCH
> 
> 40KGS 20REPS, 80KGS 15REPS 100KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 10REPS
> 
> INCLINE SKULL CRUSHER
> 
> 45KGS 15REPS, 60KGS 15REPS, 85KGS 10REPS
> 
> PUSHDOWN
> 
> 40KGS 20REPS, 50KGS 15REPS, 65KGS 12REPS, 80KGS 10REPS
> 
> POSTWORKOUT THEN 20MINS FOR LADS IN MY GYM THAT HAVE ANY ?????? AFTER BACK HOME TO EAT AND WATCH DVD WITH THE KIDS :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Realy looking forward to following this post Daz, should be very interesting.

Can i just ask as a show prep now why you have dropped cardio back to 30mins and upped carbs??

Will you also be adding your daily diet/macros to this journal?

Whats the superpump 250 aswell and who by?

Cheers:cool2:


----------



## ah24

Any recent pics about mate? Looked huge at Portsmouth


----------



## ra07212

BRABUS said:


> Whats the superpump 250 aswell and who by?
> 
> Cheers:cool2:


Super pump 250 is by Gaspari Nutrition, it is their equivalent to BSN NO-Explode. Cheapest place to get it from is Bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## helder07

Hey bro, you looking awesome and I know for sure the overall is yours at the british.

I would just like to thank you for all your feedback and words of wisdom you have given me for next week.

see you at the gym bro

Helder


----------



## shorty

helder07 said:


> Hey bro, you looking awesome and I know for sure the overall is yours at the british.


How on earth do you know that????

no disrespect to you Daz but there's gonna be so good competition as far as i can gather.


----------



## helder07

shorty said:


> How on earth do you know that????
> 
> no disrespect to you Daz but there's gonna be so good competition as far as i can gather.


 obviously I don't know that!!!!!! Its just my opinion and if you disagree then thats tough s**it!!!!!


----------



## rightyho

helder07 said:


> Hey bro, you looking awesome and I know for sure the overall is yours at the british.


Crystal ball?

Best tell James, Shaun, Tom, Stuart etc to stay at home?


----------



## willsey4

I have bookmarked this thread and am looking forward to following it. It is good to see a top heavy weight on this forum. Being quite heavy myself it will be good to take on tips from your diet.

Daz, good luck for the Brits. I have my money on you and really looking forward to the show as i have never been to the brits yet. Its going to be a really good show.

Hopefully I will get to meet you at the brits. I saw you at the Stars of Tomorrow show in Nov and was taken back by your size. At least i know what i got to aim for now!


----------



## jjb1

everyone may have a favourite and being someone you know or is a freind is the obviouse choice i dont know why everyone gets up on one about it, for everyone who may route for someone there is another routing for someone else

just let them support there guy.......

good luck daz, post pics please ;-)


----------



## daz ball

ah24 said:


> Any recent pics about mate? Looked huge at Portsmouth


Will be adding pics soon will be week to week and i will be adding to you tube me training in my gym going to make this a good log to follow you can see me lift some heavy weight and then when i hammer the big reps in my giant sets and see if anyone wants to try them.

the thing is all the heavy lads ok at lifting for low reps when i do giant sets its 6 to 10 exercise for 10 to 15 reps thats different to most big guys

do one set and have to take 5 mins to get there breath back see i dont just do normal cardio all year i have few cage fighters at my gym smaller but very fit and i train with them twice a week when not doing shows so helps my cardio alot. check out JIM WALLHEAD on you tube he is the main lad i train with. :rockon:


----------



## daz ball

BRABUS said:


> Realy looking forward to following this post Daz, should be very interesting.
> 
> Can i just ask as a show prep now why you have dropped cardio back to 30mins and upped carbs??
> 
> Will you also be adding your daily diet/macros to this journal?
> 
> Whats the superpump 250 aswell and who by?
> 
> Cheers:cool2:


Still have 13weeks to go and am all ready to go on stage i like to look good all year so just upped carbs so dont lose any size and slow down the amount of weight coming off same with cardio start upping it in 3weeks.

super pump is good give it a try :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## daz ball

helder07 said:


> Hey bro, you looking awesome and I know for sure the overall is yours at the british.
> 
> I would just like to thank you for all your feedback and words of wisdom you have given me for next week.
> 
> see you at the gym bro
> 
> Helder


thanks for your support bro i will be there next sunday doing the sme for you. To everyone helder is a good mate who is supporting me and is going to give his on opinion so thats not fall out with each other we could get ten top bodybuilders and ask them best bodybuilder ever how many would be different

so thats just enjoy the finals and the best body will win on the day.

good luck next week bro:tongue:


----------



## daz ball

today 17th july woke up at 5 45 had shake and a coffee then on to gym for 30mins cardio felt good today and very strong :bounce: so was ready for a good day had breakfast 200g oats and eggs and protein then super pump 250 and got ready to train.

FRONT PRESS

40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 100KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 10REPS

SEATED SIDE LATS

10KGS 15REPS, 15KGS 12REPS, 22HALFKGS 10REPS

DUMBBELL FRONT RAISES

15KGS 15REPS, 25KGS 12REPS, 35KGS 10REPS

CABLE SIDE LATS

15KGS 20REPS, 25 KGS 15REPS

Then postworkout drink which has cell mass in it then protein shake then on to do some banking in town then back to my mums for 1hr nap

pm taining

REAR PRESS

30KGS 15REPS, 50KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 100KGS 12REPS

BENTOVERS

15KGS 20REPS , 20KGS 15REPS, 35KGS 10REPS

FRONT SHRUGS

120KGS 15REPS, 200KGS, 12REPS, 300KGS 10REPS

REAR SHRUGS

80KGS, 15REPS, 160KGS 12REPS, 200KGS 12REPS

THEN AGAIN POSTWORKOUT DRINK THEN ON TO WATCH MY GYM TEAM FOOTBALL TRAIN TILL 8.30 THEN ON HOME I WILL LET YOU NO HOW TEAM GET ON IN 1ST GAME A WEEK ON SUNDAY :rockon:


----------



## donggle

i think the way you train is brilliant. it's so different from the way everyone else does it, and if anything it proves that there is more than just the mainstream that everyone follows.

i'll be following this very closely to pick up any tips.


----------



## ra07212

GET SOME PHOTOS UP DAZ!!!!


----------



## daz ball

estfna said:


> i think the way you train is brilliant. it's so different from the way everyone else does it, and if anything it proves that there is more than just the mainstream that everyone follows.
> 
> i'll be following this very closely to pick up any tips.


nice to see that you are up try different things. there is not one way that is right so what i say try all the ways in 4 to 6weeks periods and see how your body changes to each one thats a good way to keep your body thinking hope i can help in anyway.


----------



## Guest

DAZ BALL uses cellmass.... i would have never thought it big fella


----------



## daz ball

friday the 18th july up at 5 30 had shake and coffee after of to the gym for 30 mins cardio was good one today feel awake and well sat down to 200g oats eggs and protein about 1hr later super pump 250 and then start getting ready to train.

REV PULLDOWNS

50KGS 20REPS, 65KGS 20REPS, 90KGS 15REPS 120KGS 12REPS

FRONT PULLDOWNS

70 KGS 20REPS, 90KGS 15 REPS 120KGS 12REPS

CLOSE PULLDOWNS

60KGS 20REPS 80KGS 15REPS, 100KGS 12REPS

REAR PULLDOWNS

70KGS,50KGS,40KGS 20KGS DROPSET 15REPS ON EACH 3TIMES

THEN TIME CELLMASS AND POSTWORKOUT DRINK I HAVE BEEN DOING BACK ON TWO DAYS ONE FOR ROWS AND ONE FOR PULLDOWNS THINK IT HAS IMPROVED MY BACK BY DOING THIS ALOT BETTER SHAPE AND DEEPER CUTS,

PM TRAINING

REV CABLE CURLS

3 SETS OF 20 REPS 50KGS

HAMMER CURLS

20KGS 20REPS, 30KGS 12REPS, 40KGS 10REPS

CALF RAISES STANDING

5SETS 15REPS 220KGS AFTER WARM UPS 2SETS 120KGS 180KGS

THATS IT FOR TODAY HOME TO EAT AND REST JUST CARDIO SATURDAY MORNING THEN REST SATURDAY AND SUNDAY WE ARE OUT FOR THE DAY SUNDAY FAMILY DAY OUT WILL TELL YOU A BIT ABOUT IT TOMOZ THANKS :thumb:


----------



## jjb1

what exactly is your training splitt daz?

always am - pm ? and what parts when? and how often it rotates?


----------



## Rebus

the thing is all the heavy lads ok at lifting for low reps when i do giant sets its 6 to 10 exercise for 10 to 15 reps thats different to most big guys

do one set and have to take 5 mins to get there breath back see i dont just do normal cardio all year i have few cage fighters at my gym smaller but very fit and i train with them twice a week when not doing shows so helps my cardio alot. check out JIM WALLHEAD on you tube he is the main lad i train

Daz, is this something youv'e done all the time, ie Giant sets as mentioned above, to get your size?

As i beleive you spoke to a Pro friend of mine who trains this way now almost exclusively for quite a while, or have you incorporated it since and found it works for you to cut/harden up.

I've trained with him a few times and although the weights aren't as heavy, im certainly sore for a day or two and it makes a nice change to mix it in now and again.


----------



## Lost Soul

All the best For this Daz, will see you there

All the best to you and the other judges Helder, see you there if not catch you outside in mystig megs tent

Daz

Lots of work in your training, shows there is room in BBing for high volume, also some good litearture on higher test levels with AM/PM splits 2 days consecutively followed by one of rest

Best of luck mate


----------



## daz ball

jjb1 said:


> what exactly is your training splitt daz?
> 
> always am - pm ? and what parts when? and how often it rotates?


my training split at the min is back and hams mon,

chest and biceps tuesday,

legs and triceps on wednesday,

delts and traps on thursday

and back and calfs and forearms friday

its always morning large afternoon small bodypart and i will rotate every 4 weeks not the parts but how am training going from supersets to dropsets so on


----------



## daz ball

had a good weekend out on sunday with my son and little girl went to gulivas kingdom was a really good day my little girl is a speed freak loves all the rides i got on one with her the log flume got me soaked but was a great dayhelps me relax ready for monday.

monday am cardio did 30 mins on stepper felt good

had my breakfast oats eggs and whey let it go down yhen had super pump now ready to start back.

BARBELL ROW

40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 15REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,

SEATED CABLE ROW

60KGS 15REPS, 100KGS 12REPS, 140KGS 12REPS,

LYING ROW

40KGS 12REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,

DUMBBELL ROW

1SET 50 KGS 22REPS

PM

DEADLIFTS

40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,

LYING LEG CURLS

30KGS 12REPS, 45KGS 12REPS, 60KGS 12REPS,

HYPER EX

3SETS 20REPS NO WEIGHT

HAD GOOD DAY TODAY FELT FULLY RECOVERED AFTER WEEKEND BACK HOME TO EAT NOW.


----------



## Steedee

daz ball said:


> had a good weekend out on sunday with my son and little girl went to gulivas kingdom was a really good day my little girl is a speed freak loves all the rides i got on one with her the log flume got me soaked but was a great dayhelps me relax ready for monday.
> 
> monday am cardio did 30 mins on stepper felt good
> 
> had my breakfast oats eggs and whey let it go down yhen had super pump now ready to start back.
> 
> BARBELL ROW
> 
> 40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 15REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,
> 
> SEATED CABLE ROW
> 
> 60KGS 15REPS, 100KGS 12REPS, 140KGS 12REPS,
> 
> LYING ROW
> 
> 40KGS 12REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,
> 
> DUMBBELL ROW
> 
> 1SET 50 KGS 22REPS
> 
> PM
> 
> DEADLIFTS
> 
> 40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 12REPS, 120KGS 12REPS,
> 
> LYING LEG CURLS
> 
> 30KGS 12REPS, 45KGS 12REPS, 60KGS 12REPS,
> 
> HYPER EX
> 
> 3SETS 20REPS NO WEIGHT
> 
> HAD GOOD DAY TODAY FELT FULLY RECOVERED AFTER WEEKEND BACK HOME TO EAT NOW.


I went there today with the kids mate! What a great day.

How did you find lunking your frame up all those hills daz??? lol Good cardio workout eh!?

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## daz ball

Steedee said:


> I went there today with the kids mate! What a great day.
> 
> How did you find lunking your frame up all those hills daz??? lol Good cardio workout eh!?
> 
> Keep up the good work mate.


yeah had a great day i have my cheat breakfast in the morning needed the extra cals to get me round my little one was on every ride good day foe both cardio and seeing the kids play:bounce: :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## daz ball

got up tuesday at 5 20 was wide awake so got down to it 30 mins on the bike today then breakfast then ready to train chest my training partner is doing really well he is starting to look alot leaner see how he looks in a few weeks will try to get some pics up of us .

BENCH PRESS

40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 15REPS, 120KGS 12REPS 160KGS 10REPS,

INCLINE PRESS

40KGS 15REPS, 80KGS 15REPS 125KGS 10REPS,

CHEST PRESS

40KGS 15RPES, 80KGS 12REPS, 125KGS 10REPS,

CABLE CROSSOVER

20KGS 15REPS 25KGS 15REPS 30KGS 15REPS

THATS IT FOR CHEST FELT STRONG SO PUSHED IT ABIT DONT WANT TO PUSH TO HARD CUS FAT LEVELS ARE LOW ALREADY SO DONT WANT A INJURY.

PM

BICEP EZ BAR CURLS

20KGS 15REPS 30KGS 12REPS 40KGS 12REPS

SEATED DUMBBELL CURLS

15KGS 15REPS 20KGS 15REPS 25KGS 12REPS

CABLE CURLS

30KGS 25REPS 50KGS 20REPS 60KGS 17REPS

THATS ANOTHER DAY OVER BACK HOME TO REST NOW


----------



## nathanlowe

How do you determine wether or not do do

3 x the same amount of reps

or

decrease the reps each time


----------



## daz ball

nathanlowe said:


> How do you determine wether or not do do
> 
> 3 x the same amount of reps
> 
> or
> 
> decrease the reps each time


what i do is go by how it feels and if the weight is starting to feel a bit heavy i will keep the weights a bit lighter and make sure the form is spot on. so will jut rise the weight that little bit but trying to keep the reps the same to make sure am still working the muscle hard. hows your training going mate and are you coming to the brits ??  :thumb:


----------



## nathanlowe

daz ball said:


> what i do is go by how it feels and if the weight is starting to feel a bit heavy i will keep the weights a bit lighter and make sure the form is spot on. so will jut rise the weight that little bit but trying to keep the reps the same to make sure am still working the muscle hard. hows your training going mate and are you coming to the brits ??  :thumb:


My trainings coming along great. In the middle of switching routines so just trying to find whats best for me at the moment.

Not coming to the brits, have no way of getting there.

Good luck with it, are you upping some pics ? to check your progress.


----------



## Robsta

It's good to see you doing a journal on here Daz. I saw you at the Portsmouth show and you were looking fcukin' huge....

I think this years British is going to be an aweome spectacle imo.

Anyway, hope all goes to plan dude.... :thumb:


----------



## DB

Daz what weight are you know? and what you aiming to be roughly at the British.. (thank fuk I'm not in your class!)


----------



## steveg

great journal Daz, whats your diet like? Itd be nice to see what your intake is, in the run up to the Brits


----------



## chrisj22

Best of luck, Daz.

It's nice to read a journal from such an elite British athlete.


----------



## jjb1

pics daz


----------



## daz ball

DB said:


> Daz what weight are you know? and what you aiming to be roughly at the British.. (thank fuk I'm not in your class!)


am about 280lbs at the min and in good shape at the min am thinking around 265 ish but i dont have i weight to stop at just make sure it all fits together and am nice and hard AND FULL


----------



## daz ball

Robsta said:


> It's good to see you doing a journal on here Daz. I saw you at the Portsmouth show and you were looking fcukin' huge....
> 
> I think this years British is going to be an aweome spectacle imo.
> 
> Anyway, hope all goes to plan dude.... :thumb:


THANK YOU ROBSTA HOPE IT GOES WELL TO SO THEN I CAN GET IN WITH THE PROS AND START MAKING A MARK AGAINST THEM. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## daz ball

nathanlowe said:


> My trainings coming along great. In the middle of switching routines so just trying to find whats best for me at the moment.
> 
> Not coming to the brits, have no way of getting there.
> 
> Good luck with it, are you upping some pics ? to check your progress.


i will be putting pics on you will see some next week when am in ireland guest posing. keep up the good work mate.


----------



## gym rat

hoping to finally meet with you and steveg at the show daz


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Been a very interesting read and has made me question some of my own training methods. I wish you all the best with the brits mate and the future.


----------



## stow

Can you get someone to film your lunge circuits, think it would be useful for everyone to see. Post on youtube maybe?


----------



## Tinytom

Sounds like its all coming together nicely Daz.

You've put on some freaky size since 2007 I remember saying to Robsta at the Portsmouth this year that Im glad you didnt look like that a year previous or you'd have walked away with that overall trophy and probably squished me under your massive legs while you were at it.

I think this years British is more anticipated than last years as there's loads of great physiques in the running, I know a lot of people at my gym who saw you at Portsmouth were very impressed with the gains you've made and can't wait to see you and Stuart and Alvin and the rest go at it now you've all had a year to get even freakier.

See you there mate. :thumb:


----------



## ra07212

Hi Uk-Muscle,

I train at Daz's gym - Daz Ball Extreme Gym, spoke to him yesterday and he told me to write a message on his behalf due to his internet not working.

Sorry i haven't been on the forum recently, my internet is not working as soon as its back up (hopefully in a couple of days) i will be back on UK-MUSCLE - DAZ

He also wanted me to tell you that he's been writing his journal down every day so will update you with it all as soon as he's back on.

Also videos of Daz training all the way upto the British will be put up on youtube soon!

Below N.Ireland Guest Pose August 2008


----------



## shorty

Jeez..... looking good daz :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat

absolutely incredible


----------



## ah24

Conditioning is awesome for a guest spot - vascular as hell!


----------



## hilly

looking awesome mate congrats


----------



## DaveN

Yup looking really good, nice work mate.


----------



## BARNY

Got to say it, Daz your physique is freakin amazing!! You look fantastic. You will be putting the s**ts up a lot of top guys including myself. f*****g awesome!!


----------



## Kezz

One step beyond mate!!! fookin awesome!!


----------



## Steedee

Bloody hell!!

Thats some physique mate.

And looks so much better now you have had the op.

British is gonna be intersting this year! Cant wait.


----------



## donggle

jeez mate, that IS something else. carrying so much mass, huuuuuuge legs as ever. the vascularity is amazing aswell; all considering he has over a month to the british, he's well in front.


----------



## steveg

its 9 weeks this sunday to the brits. I know who my money is on!!


----------



## donggle

steveg said:


> its 9 weeks this sunday to the brits. I know who my money is on!!


that long? christ, he's not far off ready


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Holy ****!! That calves are huge!!!!!!!!!! Awesome physique


----------



## 3752

some good pics there Daz, where do you think you have improved since last year?


----------



## Gumball

yeehaa, what a beast!! can't wait for the british now...


----------



## ra07212

Pscarb said:


> some good pics there Daz, where do you think you have improved since last year?


Seeing as Daz won't be on this forum till a couple more days to answer your question... Where do you think Daz has improved since last year Pscarb?

Also would be an idea if a moderator could sticky this thread as it sure as hell will be an interesting read for uk-muscle members to read and see Daz's progress in the coming weeks as he will be putting up pictures and videos too.


----------



## 3752

not for me to say i will wait for Daz to answer the question thanks

UKM members can still read the thread if it is not stickied mate.....


----------



## ra07212

Fair enough, i just wanted to know if you saw improvements in the flaws you mentioned in an earlier thread?

1 - his waist is way to thick for his shoulders

2 - His arms have the appearance of being to small although this is mainly down to the vast size of his shoulders.

3 - although very very lean he does lack detail and from what i have seen does not have cross striations in his legs or arms....

I knew that UKM members can see his thread regardless if it is stickied or not... just thought it would be nice to have his thread stickied as others who are competing at the British have theirs stickied... anyway it was just a thought


----------



## tiptoe

looking really good mate. its gonna be a tough one this year!


----------



## miles2345

In fairness Paul has a point but in my opinion he is just applying the general debate about the mass monsters to Darren. It comes down to people's ideals and preferences when it comes to the biggest competetive physiques, personally I prefer the likes of Dennis Wolf to Jay Cutler because although he doesnt quite have the size of Jay he has a small waist and smaller joints. When you are at the level of someone like Darren it comes down to tweeking parts and being critical to the minute detail, I dont think nE1 is doubting the quality of physique because his development is phenomenal but some people prefer the classic smaller waist look


----------



## Rebus

One of the things that stands out to me is that his waist seems more streamlined.

Looks tremendous for sure:thumb:


----------



## Guest

one of the things that stands out for me is that he is a f*ckin monster lol..... sorry to lower the tone guys..... saw daz at the south coast and he made phil heath look like a first timer..... fantastic........ there are quite a few amateurs at the minute who could win the british and make fantastic pros so it should make us all very proud to be part of british bodybuilding. an exciting time


----------



## 3752

ra07212 said:


> Fair enough, i just wanted to know if you saw improvements in the flaws you mentioned in an earlier thread?


well you cannot see the whole story from a few pics but from these pics my thoughts are



ra07212 said:


> 1 - his waist is way to thick for his shoulders


it would seem the daz has increased his shoulder width which does give him a better shoulder to waist ratio i still think his waist is to thick though, the hernia op has helped



ra07212 said:


> 2 - His arms have the appearance of being to small although this is mainly down to the vast size of his shoulders.


His biceps are stll a weak point in my eyes



ra07212 said:


> 3 - although very very lean he does lack detail and from what i have seen does not have cross striations in his legs or arms....


again this seems to have improved but still no cross straitions down his quads or triceps but this can be genetics....

Daz has an awesome physique this is without debate but just like all the other heavyweight contenders he has weak points, it is down to the other heavyweights to exploit his weak points on stage come the 19th of October....as it is Darrens job to exploit there's....it will be a great show that is for sure



ra07212 said:


> I knew that UKM members can see his thread regardless if it is stickied or not... just thought it would be nice to have his thread stickied as others who are competing at the British have theirs stickied... anyway it was just a thought


you are correct Darren has a thread stickied all ready if he would like this one to be removed and the British one put in its place then i will be happy to do that....


----------



## jjb1

looking good daz!

youve already acheived more than most, hopefully you can add to this this year bro


----------



## 50kg

PompyMan said:


> one of the things that stands out for me is that he is a f*ckin monster lol..... sorry to lower the tone guys..... saw daz at the south coast and he made phil heath look like a first timer..... fantastic........ there are quite a few amateurs at the minute who could win the british and make fantastic pros so it should make us all very proud to be part of british bodybuilding. an exciting time


Daz has done extremely well and hopefully will win this year, but to say he made Phil Heath look like a first timer is just a ridiculous statement to make and shows that you know nothing or very little about bodybuilding.

Right now Daz has the potential to do very well as a pro, but he would not beat Phil right now.

Well done Daz Looking forward to seeing you be victorious at the brits.


----------



## Krashslaughta

Looking effing awesome. Keep reppin' Leicester Big Man


----------



## ra07212

Daz's peak in his biceps have definitely improved since last year however there is always room for improvement.

Would agree that you can't see the whole story form a few pictures

If you could sticky this thread and remove the sticky from the Euro thread it would be greatly appreciated Pscarb. Thank you.


----------



## 3752

no problem ra , are you like Darrens spoke's person


----------



## Guest

50kg said:


> Daz has done extremely well and hopefully will win this year, but to say he made Phil Heath look like a first timer is just a ridiculous statement to make and shows that you know nothing or very little about bodybuilding.
> 
> Right now Daz has the potential to do very well as a pro, but he would not beat Phil right now.
> 
> Well done Daz Looking forward to seeing you be victorious at the brits.


hey mate were you at the south coast?..... daz had a lot more mass than phil heath.... thats why i stated he made him look like a first timer..... of course it is a wild statement and said partly in jest..... i do not actually believe phil heath looks like a first timer he is also incredible....

although i can understand you questioning my knowledge of bodybuilding i would say i am pretty clued up compared to joe average


----------



## stow

Raj,

Sort of seemed like you were challenging Paul on his previous comments, so I hope you appreciate the honesty when you drew him to answer again?

Stow


----------



## 50kg

PompyMan said:


> hey mate were you at the south coast?..... daz had a lot more mass than phil heath.... thats why i stated he made him look like a first timer..... of course it is a wild statement and said partly in jest..... i do not actually believe phil heath looks like a first timer he is also incredible....
> 
> although i can understand you questioning my knowledge of bodybuilding i would say i am pretty clued up compared to joe average


Thank you pompeyman, now I know it was said in jest. There are to many flippant statements made I find, and I just wish people would be more realistic instead of l*cking someones behind. *(Not saying that you were)*

And yes mate I was at the show, and I was mightely impressed by both.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Guest

50kg said:


> Thank you pompeyman, now I know it was said in jest. There are to many flippant statements made I find, and I just wish people would be more realistic instead of l*cking someones behind. *(Not saying that you were)*
> 
> And yes mate I was at the show, and I was mightely impressed by both.
> 
> Cheers mate.


fair enough mate when i did the original post i was in a more light hearted mood so maybe should have stated that!!

and like i said... i am just proud to be in bodybuilding at the minute with so many great amateurs and potential pros in our midst.... lets hope someone can start making an impact in the US.... although james lewis looks like he is managing that alright!!


----------



## fzrbandit

Daz should be back on to answer questions tonight, as I have bought him a new lead for his pc now! Just back from training arms wtih him, so unable to really type much more! 

FZR


----------



## daz ball

yes mate thanks for that you could have said something that didnt make me sound a div anyway i am back and will start catching up tomoz will take me a few days just to say 7 weeks 4 days and its all going well weighing 270lbs and happy


----------



## steveg

Good to see you back Daz mate! I hope everythings going great and everyone is well!

Steve.


----------



## 3752

nice to see you back on the board Daz the prep going well?


----------



## DaveBoyGreen

Daz,

Will pop in to see you tomorrow to catch up, sound pictures buddy.


----------



## merve500

YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE MONSTER DUDE!!!!CAN ONLY HOPE AND PRAY TO LOOK AS AWSUM AS THAT ONE DAY!!!!IS IT TRUE YOUR GUEST POSING IN PORTALBOT THIS WEEKEND?IF YOU ARE ANY CHANCE OF A CHAT? IM GOING UP TO WATCH THE PRE JUDGEING.

WAT ARE YOUR OPINIONS ON BSN SUPPLEMENTS DAZ?


----------



## fzrbandit

Yes hes at port talbot. ; )


----------



## 3752

FZR how you doing mate i see you asked about me on bio and got a cold response from the fleece man


----------



## bigsteve1974

Pscarb said:


> FZR how you doing mate i see you asked about me on bio and got a cold response from the fleece man


lol... whats bio....... :thumb:


----------



## merve500

JUST READ THROUGH PAST COMMENTS ABOUT HIS WEAKNESSES.PEOPLE ALWAYS TRY TO FIND FAULTS.IN MY OPINION THE CONDITION AND SIZE HE HAD TOGETHER IN THT GUEST POSE IS INCREDDIBLE.

I NOTICE THAT ALL OF YOU BAD MOUTHING THE MAN DONT REALY HAVE PICTURES.AND THOSE OF YOU THAT DO HAVE NOTHING ON THE GUY.WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS TRY TO FIND WEAKNESSES?.

I REALLY HOPE THIS MAN WINS HIS PRO CARD THIS YEAR BECAUSE HES THE ONLY GUY OUT OF BRITAN THAT WILL HAVE ANY CHANCE OF STANDING AGAINST THE BIG BOYS IN THE STATES.

WELL DONE DAZ YOU LOOK AWSUM.HOW ABOUT SOME MORE PICS AS YOUR COMEING CLOSER TO THE SHOW


----------



## 50kg

merve500 said:


> JUST READ THROUGH PAST COMMENTS ABOUT HIS WEAKNESSES.PEOPLE ALWAYS TRY TO FIND FAULTS.IN MY OPINION THE CONDITION AND SIZE HE HAD TOGETHER IN THT GUEST POSE IS INCREDDIBLE.
> 
> I NOTICE THAT ALL OF YOU BAD MOUTHING THE MAN DONT REALY HAVE PICTURES.AND THOSE OF YOU THAT DO HAVE NOTHING ON THE GUY.WHY DO PEOPLE ALWAYS TRY TO FIND WEAKNESSES?.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE THIS MAN WINS HIS PRO CARD THIS YEAR BECAUSE HES THE ONLY GUY OUT OF BRITAN THAT WILL HAVE ANY CHANCE OF STANDING AGAINST THE BIG BOYS IN THE STATES.
> 
> WELL DONE DAZ YOU LOOK AWSUM.HOW ABOUT SOME MORE PICS AS YOUR COMEING CLOSER TO THE SHOW


Finding weeknesses is the name of the game bro, thats what bodybuilding is all about. The total package. I think Daz is a great bodybuilder but will he do well in the pro ranks.... well thats anyones guess.


----------



## Littleluke

You obviously have no experience on other UK competitors then "MerVE500". Darren looks amazing and has a huge chance of winning his pro-card but there are some other dangerous characters in the mix. If you can't take critisism in bodybuilding then you should not partake in the sport.

How are you looking Daz? Not long to go now!


----------



## merve500

Its not that what i was trying to imply.it was the fact that the people finding weaknesess against him are the ones with no photos or the ones with photos are no were near him.

i am new to bodybuilding yes.but when i see someone in awsum shape and condition rather than bad mouth them i give them support.im sure the man knows his weak parts and is doing his best to improve them.

as far as im conerned if he gets his publicity in the states he will well.well thts my opinion any way.and your intitelled to your opinion arent you?


----------



## 3752

merve500 said:


> Its not that what i was trying to imply.it was the fact that the people finding weaknesess against him are the ones with no photos or the ones with photos are no were near him.
> 
> i am new to bodybuilding yes.but when i see someone in awsum shape and condition rather than bad mouth them i give them support.im sure the man knows his weak parts and is doing his best to improve them.
> 
> as far as im conerned if he gets his publicity in the states he will well.well thts my opinion any way.and your intitelled to your opinion arent you?


you misunderstand mate....

Darren has nothing to prove to anyone he has won the Heavies and is the current champ everyone else is chasing him but everyone has weak parts and at Darrens level people are going to mention them....

all athletes who compete should get support as it takes alot to get onstage....

all my comments are meant as constructive i like Darren and like the size of his physique but like everyone else he can improve; so why not say it after all this is a forum foe discussion


----------



## Littleluke

Good post Paul.

Merve500 - of course you are "entitled" to your opinion but it's evident you don't understand the point that is being made. Bodybuilders at Darrens level are open to critism which betters there physique and drives the harder to suceed.


----------



## kia

bigsteve1974 said:


> lol... whats bio....... :thumb:


thought you were a better man that Steve..............


----------



## merve500

I just saw him in portalbot.he looked wicked.

james llewellin was there too he looked absolutely awsum as well.a very nice guy also.

i can see exacty where you guys are comeing from,sorry i just thoart that people where bad mouthing him when the guys awsum

very gd show again this year by the way


----------



## 3752

I was at the port Talbot show and i agree both James and Darren where very good...

this was the first time i have seen Darren in the flesh since last October and i will go back on what i said earlier which is that i did not see any changes since the final last year...

Darren has definitely improved certain areas which gives his physique a more pleasing look...

I spent about 45min chatting to Daz backstage the funny thing was is that he understood what i have said about his physique in the past and took it as it was meant as constructive criticism nothing more nothing less shame other cannot do the same.....

Darren will be back on the board by next week he is having problems with good old BT and the tinternet....


----------



## bigsteve1974

kia said:


> thought you were a better man that Steve..............


kia....not going to get into detail mate.. but theres alot of bitching going on that board and slagging people off.... when they are not on there to defend themselves...

like the ban for example... without any reason whatsoever.?.. :cursing:

then certain MUPPETS,... slagging people off on there .. then they dont Have the bollocks to say it to that persons face when they see them in the flesh...

as said over and over and over again..... it was MY OWN CHOICE to use paul for further ADVICE and i OPENLY TOLD G...that i was doing it NOT like many others who go behind people's back...

NEVER once had a problem with bio... until certain MONKEYS start to put the digs in...

ALSO have no problems with G whats so ever mate.....but aint happy when these certain individuals WHO HAVE NEVER even stepped on a stage and i can NEVER see stepping on a stage go on the Bio forum thinking they are some sort of fcuking gangsters and start to slag people off.......now thats what's wound me up mate. end of ..............

steve


----------



## greg fear

daz you looked awesome at the port talbot show,

and also was a great routine :thumbup1:

i think that kid that u took

up on the stage with you was a little bigger though lol


----------



## kia

Thanks for the mail , there is no need to air this on the forum as it is not what people need to hear, Plus its off topic lol


----------



## 3752

Kia i am cleaning up this thread for Darren this weekend mate but for you to say that there is no need to air it in public is a little off mate seeing as you allow posts slagging me and steve on your board....


----------



## kia

Paul i should have been a bit clearer, what i meant was people do not need to hear rubbish on a good thread, it was not a dig lol,

I do not allow anything to be said on the other forum as i am not a mod, but have added my thoughts to it today saying it should be stopped and people should be judged on the end result.

I only hear rumors like everyone else and would like to see the pics from the show so i can make my own truthful judgment,

feel free to delete this when read as it is totally irrelevant to this thread

thanks


----------



## stow

I'll tell you what, it must be some journey to the British, like on foot or something without t'internet access, because its shaping us to be the most anti-climatic show prep threads ever.

STOW


----------



## supercell

Your way with words is legendary...Love it Stow!!

Actually quite funny

J


----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## VIDEO ERIC




----------



## Littleluke

Phil Heaths arms LOL


----------



## stow

supercell said:


> Your way with words is legendary...Love it Stow!!
> 
> Actually quite funny
> 
> J


Well do the honourable thing Llewellin and award me reps then. Jesus, how embarrassing to have to ask. I had to think about that post for about 10 secs and I can't get those 10 secs back now can I.


----------



## ethos

Littleluke said:


> Phil Heaths arms LOL


 

They are looking stupidly big in that pic! Awesome....


----------



## OpolE

Just to show ya my pic, looking absolutely ripped man going to definately look at your nutrition plan, mine needs to involve suppliments again


----------



## Ex-SRD

Remember Daz's nutrition plan is tailored to suit him. It wouldn't suit anyone else


----------

